# Meta SX 2012



## teleMark (11. Mai 2014)

Hi

Hat schon jemand an einem 2012er die Kettenstreben gewechselt und versucht einen Kirk zu montieren? 

Ich würde eigentlich gerne umstellen, aber passt er dann wirklich auch rein...

Gruss


----------



## capcom (12. Mai 2014)

Sry.. falls die Frage irgendwo schon gestellt wurde, aber vlt. hat es jemand sofort zu Hand. Ich benötige die Masse des Hauptlagers von META SX 2012. Ich habe bisher widersprüchliche Angaben gefunden und kann jetzt nicht nachmessen, da nicht daheim.

Folgene Infos habe ich 619022RS steht im TechBOOK das macht 15x28x7 ABER die Angabe 20x32x7 steht daneben. Was ist es denn nun?


Danke für eine Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

